# Nursery



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

Hi 

we have a 2 year old, he has been with us since 9 months of age, who attends nursery. He appears to enjoy it immensely. we have had a couple of incidents of biting, nursery say it's down to frustration as he cannot verbalise at the moment. This, although concerning is not the main issue. I have found that over the weeks that he has been there i have had comments like "he's a busy boy" to "he's exuberant" to straight out with it "he's hyperactive" and he "doesn't listen".  today we had a minor biting incident and they have said he basically doesn't stop from the moment he gets through the door to the time i pick him up....he's there 4 1/2 hours.

do i need to be worried....is this just normal 2 year old behaviour, of a very social little boy? He adores being with other children,  could it be the emergence of the issues associated with his birth history?? i suppose i am looking for a little reassurance or anyone that has had a situation like this, should i talk to the manager, health visitor, social worker to try and access help early, am i over reacting? at the moment i'm upset that my little boy who is wonderful at home, who appears to be coping with nursery is in fact not coping and my heart is breaking.

thanks


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi, IMHO it is a wait and see. From what you have posted, this is not extreme behaviour for a two year old. My pixie went through a biting stage around 18-20 months (I feel for you, it is awful) and has always been very active. Climbing, running, not listening, not sitting still. That said, my nephew (birth child) used to hunt children down at stay and plays to hit and kick!

Now he is coming up for three,he is hardly a wallflower but we see the changes/development- he can concentrate for longer periods of time, he can follow simple instructions, his speech and language are developing. He lashes out when tired but can be calmed down. No biting. If he is still at this stage by the time he starts school then help might be needed, but at the moment he is within range.

All toddlers basically have ADHD like behaviours- they are basically a big ball of impulse and energy- and unless there is something wildly out of range it is, I think, about waiting to see how their behaviour and general understanding develops- you are unlikely to get any sort of diagnosis for a two year old. I used to worry about every single thing until I realised that if he was going to develop behavioural or learning difficulties due to his birth history then he was and providing he was in a nursery and home environment that nurtured, any issues would be picked up on and he would get help. What I am trying to say is, go with him- it is probably too early to worry x


----------



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

Thank you for your reply, its just what I  needed to hear.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

excellent response from BG (as usual ;-))

Not always a great indicator but if your nursery are raising as an issue you may want to explore with HV but if its just comments then I would say like BG. You may also find as hes doing very little hours its a mixture of excitement and nervous energy that makes him appear non-stop when he's there.  My little boy appears a bit manic when he's excited or overwhelmed in a new place. With support he calms and his normal gorgeous self comes out but we micro manage him a little to help him.  If you think he has any anxiety then maybe look at basics that help him with transitions (keyring photo of you and him, fave teddy or a soft McD's toy etc he can have in his pocket) A friend's little one used to love stroking labels to make them feel more secure at nursery/school etc so she sewed a few on pockets of jogging bottoms.
xx


----------



## hellokitty (May 8, 2011)

Just a little update.....things seemed to have settled down, thank goodness. My boy, although still excitable is calming down. The nursery seem to be doing a little more one on one with him and we are all working on his listening skills, which was an issue. Although, a sarcastic comment from me....along the lines of "has he done anything good today" seems to have helped as I don't hear all the negatives from the day, they are giving me a more rounded report of his day.

Have an appointment with speech therapy soon, but his words are coming on better which has also improved his behaviour to a degree. Still have some head banging issues.

But, am so much more positive. 

We are just about to start on stage 2 for a sibling. Has anyone any advice.

Thanks


----------

